# Can't install Company of Heroes



## deepseamedic (Mar 18, 2010)

I am having problems installing Company of Heroes. After the inital setup I am asked to insert the CD which is already in the PC because I just installed it. Then I get a ghoti.dll error. After that I get a media error. The system check says everytrhing is fine. And another thing...after the install I don't get a install folder either. Note that after the install I am given the Play screen. It is after i hit play that I get the problems. Please help.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Are you using Vista 64-bit or 32-bit? Make sure your anti-virus is not blocking the game


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, also welcome to TSF.

To add to 5NIPER's question..

Have you checked the disk for smudges or scratches?

Also, it may be worth trying it on a different PC to see if it does the same thing.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------

